# Favorite sensor type?



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

ESFPs are great fun! Their enthusiasm for life is contagious.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I think that ISTP is totally cool.


----------



## greatheights (Jan 11, 2016)

ESTP - I admire their objective thinking and a second close is ESFP, most socially fearless. :love-struck: But those are also the types most complimentary to mine.


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

ESFP...duh!


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

ESTP, of course.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

My favourites are ISFJ, ISFP and ISTJ. The order changes within those three. But I voted ISFJ just because I find types that have secondary Fe to be a really good influence on me when I get along with them. Also all the functions of ISFJ means that I find it easy to get along nicely and learn from them as they have the same functions as me but not in such a different order that we'd clash too much but can learn from and respect eschother. When I meet one I like I find them funny, polite and respectful and nice to be around.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Poor ESTJs. I'd vote for them if I hadn't already voted for ISTPs.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Istp - I married one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Isfj - estp


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Why dont you do a "favorite skin color"? just sayin


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Esfp / isfp / istj.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm an E/ISFP, so either one of those for me, lol. But I guess I tend to find ESFP's a little too much.


----------



## Lerena (Sep 4, 2015)

Isfj / istj / estj.


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

ISXP.
I put on ISFP because i think that the archetype is a little bit more interesting to me than ISTP


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

ISTP - (Voted) Most realistic and logical type, has common sense, very chill, but is also fun sometimes.
ISFP - Like the INFP too dreamy and indivualistic, has better common sense, but is stupid when it comes to the abstract.
ESTP - There are 2 types of ESTPs. They're either social, or they're obnoxious assholes with no respect for anything or anyone.
ESFP - Also loud and obnoxious like the ESTP, but less antisocial and slightly less intelligent than the ESTP. Also very passionate.
ESTJ - ESTJs are the reason "Whack Your Boss" exists. Enough said.
ESFJ - I can't relate to them at all. They are supposedly affectionate, but they also use information you tell them against you by gossipping. As much F as they are, that doesn't make them a good person.
ISFJ - This type I like much more than the ESFJ, as they are more innocent, forgiving and tolerant, but they're loyal to a fault and too faithful, so much that they ignore logic, which pisses me off.
ISTJ - Meh. What is there really to say? They are normal.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Number 1 favorite ISFP, number 2 favorite ISTJ.


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

ISTPs. They're so independent doing whatever they want, wherever they want, and whenever they want.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Emologic said:


> ESTJ - ESTJs are the reason "Whack Your Boss" exists. Enough said.


:laughing:
I only know of one ESTJ guy and tbh, I don't think me and him would get along if we were to hold slightly different values/beliefs. Let's just say, it's a good thing we agree on everything. Putting two stubborn judging types together in the same room is like making Siamese fighting fish live in the same bowl. :ninja:


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

ESFP or ISFP.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm betwixt between ISFPs, ISTJs and ISTPs.

But, I chose ISFPs, because my sister is one and I adore her.


----------



## Philipthestone (Jun 6, 2015)

ESTJs: They hate me as I am trying to push them out of the way. They won't back down. Though I get along when working as equals.

ESFJs: Okay I guess. Though a little pushy on your appearance.

ISTJ. Great people. They usually do what I want them to do when I ask for it. 

ISFJ: Can't do anything for themselves. Trying to be overly mannerable.

ESTPs: Can be my favorite type or least favorite. Very polarizing. My best friend's friend is one and is very cool. Though I met some other ESTPs that are just annoying.

ESFP. Good for getting laid. Not much for anything else, other than gossiping. They use their mouth alot in both ways.

ISFP. Prudes. Useless and idiotic and depressed. Look at Kurt Cobain and Michael Jackson.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

*Thread reminder: You can contribute to this thread without resorting to typist comments. Do so. Typism is against forum rules.*


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Shoutout to ESxJs. When they've matured, they're handle on Ne can be admirable. My ESTJ step-dad recently did some speculation on one of my proposed life decisions. He did an excellent job on connecting the dots and his Te criticism was spot on, because his perception was accurate. I've noticed that ESxJs will often state that they're good at seeing the "ripple effect". I smile in amusement as I already know it's their tertiary trait. Still, I enjoy their company for that reason.

Often, at a company or social gatherings, I like to mingle with those types. ESFJ females are some of my favorites and doing "girl talk" can be so scandalous. I originally voted ISTP, but shout out to ESTPs, too. They can be quite controversial but it isn't hard to stay on their Ti side. Besides, when they see my Ne, they subconsciously recognize I'm not an opportunistic threat trying to one-up them.

*For those wondering on how to avoid infractions like @birdsintrees requested, here is how to do it.*

ISTJs and ISFJs can be frustrating at times, because their of their dom Si. Both fall in the lower half of my preferred sensors. ISTJs are often filled with practical wisdom, but they aren't likely to take off with me on Ne speculation. This can be an issue, at work, especially with type 1 ISTJs. However, their sense of duty and commitment to responsibility makes them dependable. ISFJs are often fragile, in their own way, but when they've developed tertiary Ti, they can be enjoyable as well. I've been surprised, at times, by their level of depth. Dom Si doesn't mean they aren't capable, it just means there's a time and place. When that time comes, they offer an abundance of insight. Unfortunately, it's just not as often as my Ne brain prefers.

xSFPs are my least favorite simply because they are difficult to relate to. Socionics describes our relationship as enigma (ESFP) and contrary (ISFP). It's probably my fault for not relating but I am resistant to their accusations of insensitivity. While they can be deep in their own way, my Ne preference makes us on two different wavelengths. Their level of depth is something I can't relate to, either, so I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't think ENTPs are deep. Still, xSFPs are enjoyable and honest. There's plenty of others who can enjoy Ne driven conversations. xSFPs are the best to hang with when I just want to enjoy & love the moment. 

Saying those two are my least favorite is really the difference between suggesting I'd rather have $100 hanging with ISTPs or ESTJs than $90 with ESFPs or ISFPs. The difference isn't that great because the most important distinctions are between individuals. People of all types can be interesting while others are insufferable. I've met ISTPs who turn that hypothetical $100 into $0, and ISFPs, like my brother, who turn the $90 into a million. These preferences should just be generic, as ultimately any type can surprise you.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I want to thank above post only because of everything written under the bolded part XD


----------



## Hollyucinogen (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm INTJ and m'daddy is ISFJ. I love him to death, he's my favorite person on this planet.

Edit: I like how nobody chose ESTJ. I've never met an ESTJ that I liked - literally 100% of the half-dozen or so that I've met have literally just been bullies.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

xSTP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

xSTP, ISFP.


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

So much love for ISFPs... :happy:

I believe ISTPs or ISFPs would be the most interesting to interact with, we both share Se as an auxiliar function so it would be easier to understand what each other is saying I guess... ISFPs would be more relatable but ISTPs would be different in a good way I think, I also like ISFJs.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

None better or worse: I know princes and scoundrels from all types.

Quite noticeable how close the poll reflects my thoughts on the topic:

http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/31167-most-overrated-mbti-type.html#post674779


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

The ones who mistype as Ns. (just kidding)

I don't have a favorite personality type, that is ridiculous. I like people on an individual level but dislike humanity as a whole, so I have zero preference when it comes to MBTI types.

I would be just as likely to like/dislike an INFP as I would an ESTJ.


----------



## Vermilion Bird (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a bit of a secret admiration for ISTJs. The ones I know are outstandingly self-sufficient and dedicated to what they do and what they think is important. I really value their independence, and I don't give them enough credit.

The ESFPs I've had the pleasure of being friends with were always so friendly and warm. Great sense of humor, too. They were so eager to please, but they never abandoned what they thought was important to them.

It's between those two, probably. I haven't known a lot of ISFPs or ESTPs, ESxJs are extremely hit-or-miss, and I generally get along well with ISTPs and ISFJs but we barely understand each other at all.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

ESTJ. We don't get along if we get too close, but from a distance they can be funny and amusing. I admire in them their strong willpower and determination.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

For sex or for business?


----------

